# Picnic table plans, I have some questions on mine.



## RyanD (Apr 5, 2009)

So I'm trying to get to know Sketchup better so I decided to try and design a picnic table for our deck. I found some images online of what I like and I've begun to put it together but I'm stuck on how to figure out how must space to provide for the seat. Are these measurements adequate for sitting? Are there general rules for how much seat is enough, how high seats should be etc?

Obviously this is not done, what you're looking at is the seat only. A table will go above it and I'm trying to research other designs to try and get a feel for the distance from the seat and the table.


----------



## Travis Lib (Apr 1, 2009)

I have built multiple types of picnic tables of this style and I have found that two 2x6 are fine for the
seats. If you space the 2x's out 1/2" between the two it will give you just about a 12" seat. Hope this 
helps.


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

To me the 19" at the front of the seat is a little tight. It's made even tighter by going into the angle where the base is coming out. You may want to sit in a chair and check the width needed when your legs are under the table. Base your measurements on that. Remember people in general may be larger than you and that should be considered for the top size also. Don't make everthing so tight that people feel cramped when sitting at the table. One of the things I do is design restaurants and kitchens. Everone likes a booth but not everone feels comfotable sitting at one when the top is mashing your belly.

Just some things to think about:thumbsup:

RLH


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*picnic table measurements*

my "professionally built" table is similar to yours...only my seats are straight and don't angle.....
1. my seat width is two boards...totaling 11 inches wide
2. there is also only four inches from the inside of the seat to (where your knees bend around) where the tabletop comes out above it 
3. i am about 140 pounds and my father is about 350 and i never heard him say anything about not being comfortable!
4. the seat inside edge(knees) to the crossbar under the table is 27inches 
and the distance from my knees while seated is 17inches (i am 5'7" tall) 
5. the table top is 52" x 52" , the tabletop height is 29" (29-30 is standard) 
6. the seat height is 17"(standard). 
7. the distance from the inside ends of the seat to the next seat is about 8 inches to where they would meet if they continued .... 

need more measurements let me know! hope this helps some .......yea, we got snow last night and this am ...lucky us julie


----------



## RyanD (Apr 5, 2009)

creative novice said:


> my "professionally built" table is similar to yours...only my seats are straight and don't angle.....
> 1. my seat width is two boards...totaling 11 inches wide
> 2. there is also only four inches from the inside of the seat to (where your knees bend around) where the tabletop comes out above it
> 3. i am about 140 pounds and my father is about 350 and i never heard him say anything about not being comfortable!
> ...


Thanks for the pics. Can eight people sit on that comfortably? From look at the pics it appears legs my bump when two people are sitting next to each other(across the gap).


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*don't recall legs bumping...*

we have had eight people at the table alot.....only problem is when two try to get up at the same time! wiat a sec...i'll go sit on it again.......i did and i guess if each person sat right at the edge of their seat their legs could hit each other....so...looking at it...if you backed the seats up another inch or two ( i wouldn't go more because then most people would be too far away from the table) you could avoid that problem. my only complaint with the table was they used those wood buttons to fill the holes where the screws went down in the seats...and when it is just four of us at the table and we are playing cards..i like to set in the middle, strattling the support..but the buttons bother your behind....so, as they have fallen out i have replaced them with others and then glued and sanded them down. julie


----------



## apolo (Jun 18, 2012)

What length, thickness of seat and thickness of top?


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*requested measurements*

the seats are 40" long, 11" wide and 1.5" thick. the seat is actually 2 narrow boards that add up to the 11" with a small expansion gap between them..., lol, :blink:... I think the pics show that! I haven't logged on to this site in a couple years!
If you need more measurements let me know, I'll get them for you!


----------



## apolo (Jun 18, 2012)

thanks very much!!!

if you can have a few sizes, the table has a very beautiful, I want to repeat everything

A?, B?, C?, D?, E?, H?, G?, F?,


----------

